# looking for a good pair of camo gloves



## robert5136 (Nov 6, 2010)

I have a 3 mile ride to my stand on the 4 wheeler. This morning like to have froze my fingers off.  
 What is a good glove for riding and hunting.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 11, 2010)

JMO but i don't hunt in the same gloves I ride with...I'd ride with a good thick pair of wool gloves and leave them with the ATV...then put your hunting gloves on when walking to the stand...

I personally like a thinner pair of gloves no matter how cold it is while hunting...I'd rather be able to keep my gloves on and still retrieve stuff from my pockets and work the actions on my bow/gun rather than have to take a big thick glove off to do something, and risk dropping it out of the stand or leaving it in the dark somewhere, etc...I find my hands stay warmer if I can just slide my gloved hands into a hand warmer pocket or hold a hand warmer pack or something like that, thus I wear the predecessor to these thin, lightweight Rocky gloves...

http://www.rockyboots.com/Product-Details/4704/1600FQ0605075/Rocky-SIQ-Atomic-Bow-Gloves/

Sitka gear, Manzella, and Cabelas all carry a lightweight inexpensive glove line now...when my current ones wear out I may upgrade to something with goretex but  I just like a thin glove for hunting...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 12, 2010)

I use a pair of glove liners and then a pair of wool glove mits over them. When you get to the stand you peel back the mitten cover and it leaves your fingers covered but free to pick up calls, work safety etc.


----------

